# Understanding INTRNG framework - Any good documentation?



## Rajesh (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi,

I am writing a GPIO driver for amd64.  I see the INTRNG framework available in arm/arm64 and mips platforms would be helpful for my GPIO driver to make it behave like a interrupt controller.  But I understand, INTRNG framework is not supported for amd64 platforms.

So, Is there any good documentation or read materials available to understand the INTRNG framework and things to consider to support it in amd64 platforms?


----------

